# market trader licence



## donkeylonglegs (May 9, 2014)

Hi does anyone have any idea how to obtain a market traders licence in costablanca north?

does it have to be obtained from the notary?

thanks in advance


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

donkeylonglegs said:


> Hi does anyone have any idea how to obtain a market traders licence in costablanca north?
> 
> does it have to be obtained from the notary?
> 
> thanks in advance


notaries are sort of paid 'witnesses', so no, they don't issue market licences

the usual thing is to apply at the ayuntamiento of the town where the market is held


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

If it is for the local weekly market, then that is usually issued by the Ayuntamiento.


----------



## donkeylonglegs (May 9, 2014)

thanks for your help. do you have any idea if it is easy to get a license being British?


----------



## donkeylonglegs (May 9, 2014)

Thanks Baldilocks, at least I know where to go now.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

donkeylonglegs said:


> thanks for your help. do you have any idea if it is easy to get a license being British?


your nationality won't make a difference, though you will need to be a registered resident


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

Whilst there will be no overt discrimination, ask yourself who do you think will get an available license if there was a choice between a Spaniard and another nationality?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Calas felices said:


> Whilst there will be no overt discrimination, ask yourself who do you think will get an available license if there was a choice between a Spaniard and another nationality?


especially if you want to sell what somebody else is already selling.


----------



## donkeylonglegs (May 9, 2014)

this is what we were thinking , but we have studied the markets for a long time and know that the items we are looking to sell are not ( at present) being sold already and are really aimed at the expats shoppers.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

donkeylonglegs said:


> this is what we were thinking , but we have studied the markets for a long time and know that the items we are looking to sell are not ( at present) being sold already and are really aimed at the expats shoppers.


You will have to register as autonomo and be a resident. 
Jo xxx


----------

